
Ask HN: What books most impacted how you view the world? - arikr
What books (or blog posts &#x2F; long reads) made the largest impact on how you view the world on a day-to day basis and daily life?
======
matchmike1313
Start with Why by Simon Sinek very much changed how I thought on a daily
basis.

